# Western Pleasure Prospect?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not sure you can tell without seeing him move under saddle. He sure is built like a sturdy ranch horse though - could make a good roping horse. He seems tense as you can see in the way he clenches his jaw in some of the photos and could stand to loose a little weight. 

One thing I can say is that either now or some time in his past, the saddle used was too narrow and was pinching his withers.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Western pleasure is so much about how the horse moves. Is he flat-kneed? Slow-legged? Deep-hocked? We don't know until we see a video. I would be concerned that he doesn't have a lot of reach underneath just from how he stands in a lot of these photos.


----------



## NAYRiders12 (Jul 26, 2009)

do you think he would sell as a roping horse? 
One thing I know for sure he is not a english horse and he is really fast


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what part of the world you are in but around here a good rope horse is worth his weight in gold. 

I know a professional roper out here that travels all the way to Montana and pays $10k for a good rope horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure you can sell him as a roping horse if he is a roping horse. 

Naturally fast forward horses aren't usually the first choice for western pleasure (of course that can be changed with training. Many of the WP bred horse I've seen though move like WP horses as colts).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Team roping is the fastest growing horse sport in the US and, as Fehr said, worth a good deal BUT the horse has to be a trained roping horse to be worth anything close to $10,000. 

What can you tell us about his breeding, height, age, etc.?


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Not to be rude but im not really understanding the question...

Soo your wanting to know if your horse could make it in the WP world... Well we need a confo shot and a movement video... Plus you cant pull any horse outa the feild and tell someone that this horse is a WP prospect... if thats what you meaning... 

The thing i dont understand is that you wanted to know if your horse is a WP prospect but now you want to know if your horse will cut it as a roper??? If im understanding it wrong please correct me but WP and Roping are two COMPLETELY different things...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ I love Arabs- She was asking about the horses wp prospects, then someone mentioned roping and so the topic moved more toward a possible roping career for the horse... 

In my opinion it all depends(as has been said) on how the horse moves naturally and if it has the conformation needed to do good in western pleasure competition. 

Personally, I wouldn't look at this horse and have western pleasure horse be the first thing pop into my head, but roper definitely comes to mind.


----------



## NAYRiders12 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks Donetello, 10y/o 15h Chestnut QHx Gelding. you might get a little more info from his sales add 
Donetello, 10y/o 15h Chestnut QHx Gelding. Donetello is best suited to trail, will most happily go out alone or in a group. Lovely and quiet,does not spook. He is very laid back and never wants to do anything wrong. He is best suited for trails or for a more experienced rider wants him for a project and can bring him along further in his training.To good home only. Located in Keswick Virginia
going to change it to where he would be a good roping horse or dressage horse prospect


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

NATRiders, if your thread is to ask about how to construct an ad to sell him, you should have said that from the beginning - you would have saved a lot of time.

IMO, if I saw an ad like that, especially with the change you are going to make, I would pass on the horse. Unless he is only suited for an experienced rider, using that term is a turnoff. If that's true, then it should be left in. Suggesting roping or dressage is absurd - one or the other or as I suggested below. Target your ad for the market you are in and how he is suited for that market. Just throwing out disciplines is silly. How much are you asking for him?

Try this:
Donetello, 10y/o 15h Chestnut QHx Gelding. Donetello is best suited is currently used for trail riding and will most happily go out alone or in a group. Lovely and quiet,does not spook. He is very laid back and never wants to do anything wrong. Will make a great roping prospect or suitable for many other other disciplines.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is not a dressage horse and I wouldn't even try to say that.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to say no. As that fella looks like a halter horse. A lot of halter horses have such straight pasterns it makes it impossible to move in such a slow collected and flat kneed way as the jog and lope demand. In fact most halter horses are never broke, as not only movement is a concern, soundness is as well. When you put that much weight and muscle on the little post legs and tiny feet that often results in navicular. Now, I'm not saying for sure this horse has this issue and since there really no good leg shots I can't even tell if he post legged, but looking at that shoulder its screaming halter.


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

we need a video of your horse walk, trot, lope and then it will be easier to determine he has a nice tail set but a thick neck


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

He looks like he would be a great bull doggin horse... He is very stout and could handle a big guy jumpin off of him... I guarantee he isn't going to be great at WP... you can train a horse to do just about anything.. but whether they are good at it or not is a different question... His neck seems to be to stout and to short for WP... and his conformation isn't quite right... Like others have said a video of his movements would help to really determine it... I would look into making him a bull doggin horse... He would be perfect for it and if he does well you can get a nice penny for him...


----------

